# mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?



## ro-jog-rr (25. März 2008)

hallo,
ich habe mal eine frage...und zwar lese ich hier immer wie viele zander etc an einem tag gefangen werden...manchmal 15, manchmal "nur" 10 usw.
dabei bin ich froh wenn ich mal einen fange :q
also mache ich irgendwas falsch. meisten angel ich mit gummifischen in unterschiedlichen größen. aber wie angel ich "richtig"? ich werfe immer aus, lass den köder absinken und dann drehe ich langsam ein...mit ein paar ruckbewegungen. 
mache ich was falsch?
gruss robert


----------



## Nailuj (25. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Da gibts viele Techniken, ich bevorzuge die Faulenzermethode. Hab hier im forum ne gute erklärunge gefunden:*Zum Köder:



*Bei der Faulenzermethode sollen Kaulbarsche und Stinte nach imitiert werden da es ziemlich faule Fische sind und nur von Deckung zu Deckung schwimmen.
Wird auch so geangelt. 
Der Köder sollte möglichst *wenig Eigenaktion* haben. Dazu eignen sich am besten so genannte *soft jerks* erhältlich u.a. im Top Shop oder Uli Beyers Köderkunst. 
Die Köder sollten auch dementsprechend wie Kaulbarsche oder Stinte aussehen. Ködergröße nicht *zu groß* wählen weil Kaulbarsche und Stinte sind eher Kleinbleibende Fische. Der Kopf sollte nur so *schwer wie nötig* gewählt werden. Notfalls mit einem Zusatzdrilling.


*Zur Rute u. Rolle:*



Die Rute sollte schon *recht hart* sein so das man auch bei einen Biss schnell reagieren kann. Zur Rolle da geht jede Stationärrolle die für geflochtene Schnur

geeignet ist. Für die Faulenzer Methode ist *Geflochtene Schnur ein wichtiger *

*Bestandteil* am besten in der Farbe Gelb das man sie schön sieht.

Die Schnur nicht zu stark wählen 0,12 -0,15 mm



*Zur Köderführung:*



Die Rute *flach und mit der Schnur in eine Linie bringen*.

Die Köderführung *erfolgt nur über die Rolle*. Ganz wichtig 

ist das es *ganz langsam* gemacht wird. Der Köder sollte 

aber schon *von Boden abheben* das merkt man an der

Schnur recht gut. Die meisten Bisse erfolgen bei der 

*Absinkphase *dann heißt es schnell anhauen.  



Dann gibts da noch das Jiggen un das einfache über den Grund schleifen lassen. Viel Spass und Glück du findest wenn du die suche Benutzt noch einige andere sachen und genauere beschreibungen. Petri Heil MfG julian


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



ro-jog-rr schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe mal eine frage...und zwar lese ich hier immer wie viele zander etc an einem tag gefangen werden...manchmal 15, manchmal "nur" 10 usw.
> dabei bin ich froh wenn ich mal einen fange :q
> also mache ich irgendwas falsch.




Fangen die Anderen denn an DEINEM GEWÄSSER 10, 15 Stck. am Tag, oder redest du von den Fängen hier im Anglerboard???
Es muss nicht immer am eigenen Unvermögen liegen, wenn man wenig fängt, vielleicht gibt es einfach wenig Zander in deinem Gewässer, daran schon mal gedacht? 
Ich habe noch keine 15 Zander an einem Tag gefangen. #d


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

15 Stck. am Tag wenn sie dann auch noch massig sind ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## GoldRapper (25. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> 15 Stck. am Tag wenn sie dann auch noch massig sind ist nicht schlecht.




wollte ich gerade sagen ^^ |supergri


----------



## ro-jog-rr (25. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

das mit den 10-15 zander am tag habe ich natürlich hier im forum gelesen...
ich angel immer in der maas und in den seen. also kiesgrund und sehr klares wasser. eigentlich gutes zandergebiet.
aber dass ich wirklich nie was fange ist schon komisch.
ich rede ja nicht von der aktuellen jahreszeit. sondern eigentlich vom ganzen letzten jahr #q
gruss robert


----------



## Barschl (25. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Ja klar,Faulenzermethode am besten an der Elbe und so.
Und dein Angelspezi wird sich freuen,zwecks Umsatz.


----------



## Der-Hechter (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



ro-jog-rr schrieb:


> sehr klares wasser. eigentlich gutes zandergebiet.


stehen Zander nicht auf sehr trübes wasser? Dachte ich immer ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Wenn sie in klares Wasser gesetzt werden und genug zu fressen haben kommen Zander auch mit klarem Wasser gut zurecht (und vermehren sich auch recht gut) ...nur pech für die Angler weil in klarem Wasser fängt man sie nicht so leicht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



ro-jog-rr schrieb:


> das mit den 10-15 zander am tag habe ich natürlich hier im forum gelesen...
> ich angel immer in der maas und in den seen. also kiesgrund und sehr klares wasser. eigentlich gutes zandergebiet.





Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> die gewässer sind flach (*max* tiefe 4m) und das wassser ist sehr klar (forellenregion)



Muss man sich wundern, wenn man an Gewässern, an denen weniger optimale Bedingungen für Zander herrschen auch wenig fängt?
Zander mögen, wie bereits erwähnt, trübes Wasser mit höherem Nährstoffgehalt. Sie fühlen sich im Fluss in der Brassen und Brackwasserregion am wohlsten. Auch der typische Zandersee sieht anders aus.


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Dass man wenig fängt liegt wohl eher daran dass die Zander bei klarem Wasser vorsichtiger sind und "den Braten" besser riechen. Die Bestände und vermehrungsrate von Zandern in klaren Gewässern (ausreichend Nahrung und wenig Konkurrenz vorrausgesetzt) spricht für sich.

In meinem Gewässer fängt man Zander wie gesagt sehr schwer auf Kunstköder beim Ablassen wird aber jedes mal wieder ein sehr guter (selbst reproduzierender) Bestand festgestellt also scheint ihnen das Wasser ja nicht schlecht zu bekommen.


----------



## bolli (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Leute,

vielleicht hat er sich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. "Klares Wasser" 
ist ja eine sehr relative Beschreibung. Wie auch
immer, sein Revier Maas und Maasseen (verm. Roermond?)
ist ein sehr gutes Zandrrevier an dem sich die Fische auch 
tagsüber fangen lassen. 
Zweistellige Fänge sind natürlich immer mal drin, aber bestimmt
nicht täglich. Außerdem werden diese meist von Bootsanglern,
die den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser sind und viel Strecke machen, erreicht. 

So zur Problematik: 
So einfach wie teilweise dargestellt ist die Gummifischangelei
aber auch nicht. Zumindest wenn man über ein paar zufällig
hängengebliebene Fische sowie die ganz aggressiven Selbstmörder 
hinaus will, gehört schon eine gute und saubere
Technik und einiges an Erfahrung dazu. Deswegen schau mal
anderen Anglern über die Schulter bzw. auf die Finger. Ob nun
Faulenzen oder Jiggen ist egal. Beides ist viel besser als Dein 
"Einkurbeln". Und dann gilt es zu üben, üben, üben. Wichtig ist,
dass die Schnur immer straff bleibt. 
Mit der Erfahrung und ersten Erfolgen wird Deine Selbstsicherheit
wachsen. Geeignetes Gerät (geflochtene Schnur, schnelle Rute
etc.) ist natürlich auch eine Voraussetzung. 

Letzter Tipp: Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen. In deinem Revier
gibt es auch reichlich Hechte.


----------



## Angeljonas1 (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Zum Gummianglen noch eine Empfehlung:
Ich fische sehr viel mit Freunden und wir überprüfen, welche Methoden am besten sind inkl. Drop-Shot, Texas etc. und ich muss sagen, dass der Klassiker von Kopyto immer noch mit am besten fängt. Dazu sollte man allerdings etwas basteln. Ich nehme gerne 4er Kopytos und schneide dann den Bauch ab, wobei ich die unschöne Schnitkante bewusst stehen lasse, damit in der Absinkphase eine leichte Seitendrift nach Rechts und Links entsteht. Dann nehme ich lediglich 3/0 er Jighaken, damit der Fisch nicht zu stark geschient wird und noch sehr viel freies Spiel hat. Der Haken ist als Single-Haken dann natürlich zu klein; folglich montiere ich noch einen "Angst-Drilling" wobei das Vorfach außen von der Öse des Jighakens zum Bauch geführt wird (sieht optisch nicht perfekt aus im Vergleich mit der Innenführung, verhindert aber, dass der Zander ein weiteres Kontergelenk zum Aushebeln hat, wenn er gehakt ist). Diese sehr schlanken Gummis sind optimal auf das Fressverhalten der Zander abgestimmt. Wir beobachten das gerne in unserem Laden, wo wir im 3m Aquarium neben Wels, Aal, Quappe und Barschen auch einen Zander beherbergen. Wichtig ist natürlich die Führung des Köders. Hier ist die Faulenzer-Methode ja schon angesprochen worden...sie ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Grundsätzlich kann man sich merken, dass es ideal ist kleine Treppenstufen zu fischen, d.h. ich werfe aus und lasse absinken, wobei ich die Rute relativ steil nach oben halte und mit der Schnur auf Kontakt bleibe, da oft schon in der ersten Absinkphase Zander einsteigen. Danach gilt immer nur eine halbe Kubelumdrehung und den Köder anheben und wieder langsam absinken lassen. Richtig ist, dass der Zander fast ausschließlich in der Absinkphase zuschlägt. Also, immer Kontakt halten mit der Schnur und beim Biss sofort anhauen. Die Köpfe sollten so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie (durch Strömung etc.) unbedingt nötig gewählt werden.

Beste Grüße aus Berlin und Petri Heil


----------



## pikehunter (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Man soll sich auch immer vor Augen halten: Jeder Tag ist ein "Angeltag", aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein "Fangtag" !!!

Soweit zu den "_*altklugen*_" Kommentaren.

Fische schon seit Jahren mit Gufi und Co. 
Habe auch schon gute und sehr gute Fangtage erleben dürfen.
Aber auch mir passiert es das Tage dabei sind, an denen nichts, aber auch gar nichts beisst. ;+
>> Das ist eben Angeln << !!!!!!!!!

Man darf nur nicht aufgeben. Immer am Ball bleiben.

Beste Grüsse
pikehunter


----------



## ro-jog-rr (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

hallo,
erstmal danke für die vielen tollen Antworten. Die haben mir schon sehr geholfen.

@bolli: mein angelrevier ist nicht roermond, ich angele immer in Mook/Cuijk/Nijmegen - das ist ungefähr der Maaskilometer 165.

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage: Wie angelt man richtig mit Köderfisch?

Gruss Robert


----------



## k1ng (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Also ich habe mir alle Marken von Gummifischen gekauft, Farben - Größen, Stinte, No Action Shad's etc.

ICH HABE SEIT 2 MONATEN KEINEN FISCH GEFANGEN , bin jeden Sonntag am Rhein oder Neckar wo Welse etc. gefangen werden, NIIIIIIX

Ich fische aber nicht mehr die faulentzer Methode sondern dieses Jiggen über Grund, habe ich auf der Raubfisch DVD gesehen


----------



## Deibel (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Ich habe eine komplette Saison "Lehrgeld" bezahlen müssen, aber dann liefs immer besser!

Dranbleiben!! #6


----------



## Holger (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Verabschiede dich erst Mal von diesen gewaltigen Stückzahlen von 10-15 Stück pro Tag. Die sind zwar an einigen Gewässern durchaus realistisch, und ich selber habe das Glück vor meiner Haustüre einige solcher Wasser befischen zu dürfen.
Vor 4 Jahren bin ich mit dem Gummifisch angeln angefangen......gleich bei meinem 1. Versuch fing ich einen Zander, danach war ewig Ruhe.
Ich hatte das Glück und lernte hier im AB Leute kennen, die absolute Vollprofis sind auf dem Gebiet. Deren Hilfe in Sachen Führung, Köder und Gewässerkenntnis war für mich Gold wert.

Der Anfang war geschaffen und das Vertrauen wuchs. Dadurch wird man experimentierfreudiger und ist irgendwann so weit zu sagen: "Ich kann es selber gut". 
Ich fische ausschließlich über die Rolle, manche nennen das "F....enzen". Dabei ist diese Angelei schon länger bekannt, da gab es in Hamburg noch keine Anglerschulen. 
Ich kann dir als Einsteiger auch nur raten, den Köder über die Rolle zu führen. Zum Einen ist es leichter wie das Jiggen, zum Anderen ist es auf Zander auch besser. Denn das Jiggen bringt nur mehr Hechte, aber eben keine Zander.
Führe mit 2-3 Rollenumdrehungen an einer 2500 – 3000er Rolle den GuFi in 10 Uhr Stellung vom Grund weg und lass ihn dann absinken. Von 20 Bissen kommen 19 in der Absinkphase. 
Das Führen ist m. M nach sowieso nicht das Problem. Die meisten Einsteiger die ich kenne haben Probleme bei der Bißerkennung, selbst wenn die Zander richtig "TOCK" machen. Bevor sie registriert haben was da grad passiert ist es zu spät für den Anschlag. Konzentration is das A und O beim GuFieren.
Wichtig ist, das du am Ball bleibst und konstant fängst. Es nützt dir nix, wenn du an einem Angeltag in 4 Stunden 12 Zander fängst, und danach 10 Tage nix. Regelmäßig heißt die Devise. Das steigert auch dein Selbstvertrauen.
Und wenn du die Technik beherrscht, werden auch immer öfter gute Stückzahlen dabei rauskommen, wenn dein Gewässer Potential dafür hat.  #6


----------



## Veit (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Gewässer, wo die erwähnten Stückzahlen möglich sind, gibts gerade in Deutschland nur sehr wenige, deshalb sollte man auch nicht mit derartigen Stückzahlen rechnen.
Ich kenne ein solches Gewässer und habe da auch Stückzahlen gefangen, die ich zuvor eher nicht gewohnt war. 
An meinem Hausgewässer hingegen zähle ich nicht gerade zu den schlechtesten Zanderangler, trotzdem kann ich dort, wenn ich mal mehr als 2 Stück an einem Abend fange, schon von sowas wie einer Sternstunde sprechen.
Grundsätzlich gilt, dass sich Zandern in Flüssen besser mit Kunstköder insbesondere Gummi fangen lassen als im See, wobei es natürlich auch seen gibt, wo es gut klappt. Dies ist vorallem dann der Fall, wenn das Standgewässer eher trüb ist oder größere Tiefen aufweist. In sehr klaren Seen habe ich bislang noch nie einen Zander auf Kunstköder gefangen, da ist das Nachtangeln mit Köderfisch sicherlich die bessere Methode.
Ich fische Gummifische auch fast ausschließlich über die Rolle (Kurbelmethode) und meine bevorzugte Angelzeit ist an vielen Gewässern die Nacht. Neben Gummifischen setze ich zur Nachtzeit auch gerne Wobbler als Köder ein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



Holger schrieb:


> Ich kann dir als Einsteiger auch nur raten, den Köder über die Rolle zu führen. Zum Einen ist es leichter wie das Jiggen, zum Anderen ist es auf Zander auch besser. Denn das Jiggen bringt nur mehr Hechte, aber eben keine Zander.



Das kannst du für dich und dein Gewässer gerne so verinnerlicht haben, als allgemein gültige Aussage kann ich das allerdings nur als Unfug abstempeln (sorry).

Ich selbst variiere die 3 Methoden Einleiern, Jiggen und Faulenzen ständig und bekomme die meisten Bisse auf den gejiggten Köder und auch sehr oft auf knapp überm Grund eingeleierte Sandras, zumal diese Methode bei mir die wenigsten Hänger an steinigen Plätzen produziert.
An meinem Hausgewässer fange ich mit gejiggten Actionshads (Kopytos) ca. im verhältnis 3:1 gegenüber gefaulenzten No-Actions (Fin S).
Eine allgemeingültige Aussage würde ich aber aus meiner Erfahrung auch nicht machen wollen.


----------



## Holger (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

@ WickedWalleye
Sicher, von Gewässer zu Gewässer variiert das natürlich. 

Aus diversen Vergleichsfischen an meinen Hausgewässern, was in den meisten Fällen Kanäle von 20-30 Metern Breite und 2-4 Metern Tiefe sind, kann ich mit Sicherheit behaupten das Führen über die Rolle mehr Bisse bringt auf Zander.

Wer kann das schon verallgemeinern ? Dann müsste ich ja jedes Gewässer befischen. Unterschiede gibt es immer. Was bei dir gut funzt, wäre bei uns wohl eher schlecht.
Wär ja auch langweilig, wenn alles überall gleich funktioniert.


----------



## Veit (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



Holger schrieb:


> Wer kann das schon verallgemeinern ?


Das fette, blonde Ungetüm aus Hamburg und seine kleinen Handlanger. |muahah:


----------



## Holger (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

@ Veit
Keine Ahnung, wen du meinst, aber Recht haste....|rolleyes |supergri

Was "der Angler" an Blödsinn in die deutsche Zanderangler-Szene geblasen hat, das kann der gar nicht wieder gutmachen. :v


Was ich aber generell in Berichten oft schade finde, ist der Punkt das oftmals das Führen über die Rolle als simple Anfängermethode abgetan wird, und das ist sie definitiv nicht. Sicher sieht das Jiggen anspruchsvoller aus und hat absolut seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber es ist auch nicht das Nonplusultra wie es oftmals angepriesen wird.


----------



## Hechtchris (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Gekonntest faulenzen ist schwieriger

als zb die Profiblinker Jig methode !

zwar braucht die PB methode ein bisschen übung, aber damit bekommt man jeden biss mit !

Und dann kommt man her und faulenzt .... ein kleiner zupfer in der schnur der nicht bemerkt wird tja war ein fisch ach echt ? nee doch nich ....

Finde die bissverwertung beim faulenzen sehr viel SCHWIERIGER !


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



Holger schrieb:


> Sicher sieht das Jiggen anspruchsvoller aus und hat absolut seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber es ist auch nicht das Nonplusultra wie es oftmals angepriesen wird.



Wird ja alles mal als "heiliger Gral" des Gummiangelns dargestellt, egal ob es nun das Softjerken, weedless fishing, Dropshot oder Faulenzen ist, alles ist eben immer DIE METHODE schlechthin, wenn man Angelzeitschriften und selbsternannten "Vollprofis" glaubt.
Nun, bei mir hat sich von all dem eben das Jiggen am besten bewährt.  Wobei ich noch nicht erlebt habe, daß nur EINE Methode letzten Endes den fisch brachte, wenn  wirklich welche am Platz waren.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Moin!

Right WW!
Die Jigmethode ist meiner Meinung nach auch besser für Anfänger. Gerade da die
Bisserkennung bei der Kurbelmethode so knifflig ist kann man beim Jiggen doch nochmal
ab und zu einen Glückstreffer landen.

Das hüpfen lassen, beim Jiggen, ist ja fast wie eine Art "kleiner" Anschlag und somit
hast Du immer noch eher die Chance einen Zander zu erwischen dessen Biss Du nicht
bemerkt hast.

Bei der Kurbelmethode beschleunigst man den Gufi nicht so schnell und ziehst den Köder
sinnbildlich wieder aus dem Zandermaul.

Wobei ich persönlich das Faulenzen bevorzuge da ich mit der Methode
hier (Weser) wesentlich weniger Beifang durch Reissen haben.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Right WW!
> Die Jigmethode ist meiner Meinung nach auch besser für Anfänger.


|supergri Mit Verlaub: das habe ich garnicht behauptet, aber macht nix!



> Wobei ich persönlich das Faulenzen bevorzuge da ich mit der Methode
> hier (Weser) wesentlich weniger Beifang durch Reissen haben.



Reissen? Passiert mir selten, die Brassen und Alander nehmen den Gufi meist richtig ins Maul und beissen! |bigeyes
Aber das tun sie zugegebermaßen sehr gern beim Jiggen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Ooops dann hab ich wohl zu viel rein interpretiert  sry
Okay die Brassenbestände sind an "unseren" Stellen auch ganz gut, 
da wir meinstens vom Boot aus fischen und da die Brassenangler nicht rankommen :q


----------



## Dennert (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*

Am Ende ist es doch nur wichtig, ein gewisses Sägezahnmuster zu erzeugen. Anlupfen, Absinken, Anlupfen, Absinken - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Das bekommt man sowohl über die Rolle als auch über die Rute hin. 

Ok, in bestimmten Situationen an schwierigen Tagen kann man ja noch kleine Veränderungen im Lauf einbauen, aber wenn Zander am Platz sind und fressen, fängt man wie siehe oben fast immer. Man muß keine Wissenschaft draus machen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. März 2008)

*AW: mit gummifisch richtig angeln...aber wie?*



Dennert schrieb:


> (...) aber wenn Zander am Platz sind und fressen, fängt man wie siehe oben fast immer. Man muß keine Wissenschaft draus machen.



|good: AMEN!


----------

